

Phonebooth: A "Google Voice" for Businesses - mikexstudios
http://www.phonebooth.com/

======
kmanlives
I'm looking into this, and I'm not sure I see an advantage over existing
Virtual PBX services like Ring Central, etc., other than the free version
being free.

Can anyone give me some insight into other advantages?

